# placing an ad on TUG



## mtnbreezes (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my first time placing an ad on Tug, so I will be asking some dumb questions. When filling in the information for the ad there are two pages that I am not sure of. They ask for when the listing begins and ends. There is a use calender with the use weeks given. Are they wanting what use weeks my timeshare is for, or do I put in the actual week I have reserved? I am selling my Timeshare  at the Stardust Lake Tahoe and it  is a "swing" week, which I guess is the same as a floating week. The use weeks are 15-21 and 37-49. The week I have reserved is 11/21/10 to 11/28/10. My timeshare is also using a Thursday to Thursday week, so it doesn't fit the use weeks given, the closest one to what I have reserved is week 43. I am not sure what to select in setting up my ad.
Another issue I have is when I get to the page where I enter the name of the Timeshare, it doesn't seem to be in the TUG data base. So what do I do with that? Anyone out there can help me with this?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2010)

mtnbreezes said:


> This is my first time placing an ad on Tug, so I will be asking some dumb questions. When filling in the information for the ad there are two pages that I am not sure of. They ask for when the listing begins and ends. There is a use calender with the use weeks given. Are they wanting what use weeks my timeshare is for, or do I put in the actual week I have reserved?  I am selling my Timeshare  at the Stardust Lake Tahoe and it  is a "swing" week, which I guess is the same as a floating week. The use weeks are 15-21 and 37-49. The week I have reserved is 11/21/10 to 11/28/10.



If you are selling the deed to your TS, list the starting and ending date of your season.  I'd put week 15 and week 49 and then clarify the split season in the text of the Ad.

If you are renting one week, then the dates of the rental.



> My timeshare is also using a Thursday to Thursday week, so it doesn't fit the use weeks given.



If you keep going there is a place to choose "other."



> Another issue I have is when I get to the page where I enter the name of the Timeshare, it doesn't seem to be in the TUG data base. So what do I do with that? Anyone out there can help me with this?



Try just putting in "Stardust" and it will come up.

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I hope you are selling this TS for $1, because in this economy it has no resale value.  Everyone else is in the same boat - most TS's are going for 0-10% of original retail.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 29, 2010)

mtnbreezes said:


> . The week I have reserved is 11/21/10 to 11/28/10. My timeshare is also using a *Thursday to Thursday* week, ...


Isn't 11/21/10 a Sunday?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2010)

looks like your questions are addressed above, also please note the link at the top of the marketplace titled "How to Post an Ad" that provides instructions and screenshots for posting a for sale ad.


----------

